# Najdi sheep ewe 4 month older



## Naef hajaya (Dec 3, 2012)

========




========




==============================================


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 3, 2012)

I love her face!   She looks very big.  How many Kilograms does this kind of sheep weigh?


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 3, 2012)

I want them!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 4, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## Brown Chicka Brown Cow (Dec 4, 2012)

Truly beautiful!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 5, 2012)

I am so glad you have posted pictures of these sheep. She is beautiful!


----------

